# Great Index list Recipes That Promote Balanced Skin and also



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Great Index list Recipes That Promote Balanced Skin and*

The only kind of skin we care about are the ones that we remove from dead animals before we consume them. This process has always led to great results in my GI tract. You people are really desparate.....do you really suggest eating your offspring in order to have healthy skin?---SS


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Great Index list Recipes That Promote Balanced Skin and*

Offspring :?: WTH


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Great Index list Recipes That Promote Balanced Skin and*


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Great Index list Recipes That Promote Balanced Skin and*

I canned the spammer just as springville shooter posted a responce to it. So you have a post that relates to nothing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Great Index list Recipes That Promote Balanced Skin and*



Al Hansen said:


> ...................................................................
> 
> So you have a post that relates to nothing.


I'd like ta have a nickel for everytime I heard that.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Great Index list Recipes That Promote Balanced Skin and*

:lol: maybe we should do this more often and then make a game of guess who posted the original post. o-||


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Great Index list Recipes That Promote Balanced Skin and*

Ha, ha Springville Shooter! You should stay off those PETA sites. They'll hack ya and post weird shiz like that. Chuck.


----------

